# CRA Login - Website?



## wanthusky (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Has anyone had success logging in to the new CRA website (specifically, My Account section)

I've re-registered, and was able to use the account once, and a few days later when I try to use it, the Login button never works. I've tried on 4 different computers so I don't think its a browser/comp issue?

Help?

PS: this is the website: (if you click yes, the next page wont let you log in regardless)

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/myaccount/


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mine is not working so I registered again today ,not just you!


----------



## wanthusky (Jan 6, 2011)

marina628 said:


> Mine is not working so I registered again today ,not just you!


Thanks Marina - CRA is so frustrating!!!!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Note that you need CRA login and password. ePass doesn't work anymore. And there are no warning messages anywhere that ePass doesn't work. It took a bit of digging to find that out...

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/esrvc-srvce/tx/psssrvcs/bfr-eng.html


----------



## danny_yaya (Mar 21, 2011)

mine's working fine...


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

You have to wait until your verification code or whatever comes in the mail and you can only login from one computer, or else fuss with security questions. Given how badly outdated most of the info was, I question if it was worth all the fuss with security questions, answers, passwords, logins etc. But yes I eventually managed to get mine working.


----------



## bbsj (Aug 26, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> You have to wait until your verification code or whatever comes in the mail and you can only login from one computer, or else fuss with security questions. Given how badly outdated most of the info was, I question if it was worth all the fuss with security questions, answers, passwords, logins etc. But yes I eventually managed to get mine working.


Thanks CC, I did not know this has changed. But, I did not have to wait for anything as I registered using the same (and only ) computer I have used for epass, and it asked me the same security questions, and I got my new CRA 'My Account' immediately. I have full access now, no need to wait.


----------



## wanthusky (Jan 6, 2011)

bbsj said:


> Thanks CC, I did not know this has changed. But, I did not have to wait for anything as I registered using the same (and only ) computer I have used for epass, and it asked me the same security questions, and I got my new CRA 'My Account' immediately. I have full access now, no need to wait.


Hi all,

That's very interesting - I re-registered, got my code, and was able to login for 2 days. Now, the login button is greyed out so even after you enter the username and password there is no where enter the site.

Thoughts/ideas?


----------



## bbsj (Aug 26, 2010)

wanthusky said:


> Hi all,
> 
> That's very interesting - I re-registered, got my code, and was able to login for 2 days. Now, the login button is greyed out so even after you enter the username and password there is no where enter the site.
> 
> Thoughts/ideas?


I just tried it again. Works fine.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Could it be a browser issue?I use FIREFOX...


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

CRA fixed the browser issues that existed with the old ePass system.
Since the latest versions of Windows don't have Micro$oft's version of the Java crap, it should be fine on IE.
I think now CRA MyAccount doesn't use Java applets but just regular web pages.
It even works on my old Windows XP IE 6.0 system.


----------

